# New Member



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (6/8/14)

Greetings all

I have dabbled in Vaping for about a year but still continued to smoke. 
Recently I got myself a decent mod and after 14 years of smoking have been smoke free and vaping only now for 8 days.

I used to frequent the posts here to learn more, but felt worthy of joining the group only now since I have been clean!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (6/8/14)

hi and welcome @CYB3R N1NJ4 

congrats on your 8 days free of stinkies

if you have any questions/ suggestions/ advice please feel free to share


----------



## Morne (6/8/14)

Welcome @CYB3R N1NJ4 I hope you enjoy our stay here. We'll done on leaving the stinkies!!


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Greetings all
> 
> I have dabbled in Vaping for about a year but still continued to smoke.
> Recently I got myself a decent mod and after 14 years of smoking have been smoke free and vaping only now for 8 days.
> ...


 
Welcome to the forum @CYB3RN1NJ4


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Greetings all
> 
> I have dabbled in Vaping for about a year but still continued to smoke.
> Recently I got myself a decent mod and after 14 years of smoking have been smoke free and vaping only now for 8 days.
> ...


Most welcome. Congrats on leaving the stinkies aside. What is the decent mod that got you off totally? Happy vaping.


----------



## hands (6/8/14)

well done keep it up.


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Greetings all
> 
> I have dabbled in Vaping for about a year but still continued to smoke.
> Recently I got myself a decent mod and after 14 years of smoking have been smoke free and vaping only now for 8 days.
> ...


Welcome out of the shadows and to the forum  congrats on being stinkie free for 8 days!!! That's great  

Also want to know what mod finally got you free from the stinkies?

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

Welcome @CYB3R N1NJ4  glad you finally decided to reveal yourself


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (6/8/14)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.

I am really pleased to be a part of a like minded community that is so open and friendly.
I used to be a 30 smokes a day person and really didnt ever see myself quitting. I always believed that I enjoyed smoking and only the weak stopped. For the whole of last week I still doubted my ability to Vape only and kept a closed pack of smokes in my bag just incase I couldnt do it... think its time to remove them! 

I started vaping on a really cheap imitation that I bought online through a mass trading store. The problem I found with them is that the battery never lasted too long and amount of smoke I was getting from it or satisfaction wasn't enough. I them purchased a Joyetech VV passthrough set . This was much better but still not the thing that I needed. I eventually figured that the clearomisers I was using was far too inferior for what I needed and added a eVod Clearo, I thought I was almost there.

On Tuesday last week I purchased an Innokin MVP v2 vv vw. The tank I started using was an Innokin 30s, a decent 3ml tank. I have been using it ever since without a smoke! 
The only problem I now seem to find is that I dont know when enough is enough! I use 2 3ml tanks a day and the battery lasts me a decent 3 days since it is a 2600 mAh battery and is also a passthrough. With a smoke you stop when its done... this bad boy keeps on going and so do I!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Another MVP !! Welcome to the club!! You made a very good choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes.
> 
> I am really pleased to be a part of a like minded community that is so open and friendly.
> I used to be a 30 smokes a day person and really didnt ever see myself quitting. I always believed that I enjoyed smoking and only the weak stopped. For the whole of last week I still doubted my ability to Vape only and kept a closed pack of smokes in my bag just incase I couldnt do it... think its time to remove them!
> ...


The MVP is a great battery. And 6 ml is probably below average around here. You are doing well, Sir. Innokin tanks not as popular around here, mostly Kangertech products (especially the Minis) and the latest and greatest is the Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN). Most important, however, is that it must work for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

Nice one  well done on a great choice with the MVP there!

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (6/8/14)

Thanks for the feedback... thought 6ml a day made me a hog!
I really have grown fond of my MVP, you get strange looks when using it though because it is so LARGE. But also i think it shows you are serious.
Been toying around with the idea of getting an aero mega tank that just so happens to be a 6ml tank, so it would be 1 tank a day. 
Been having problems finding replacement coils for the 30s. The good friendly folks at VapeKing said they had boxes of 5 yesterday, so will do that until I commit to a new tank.

Thanks for the advice, I will google a bit on the Kanger mini and decide where to go from here. I only have the 1 30s tank so will need a spare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (6/8/14)

@CYB3R N1NJ4
the local eciggies agent may still have some iclear coils.
will pm details

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Thanks for the feedback... thought 6ml a day made me a hog!
> I really have grown fond of my MVP, you get strange looks when using it though because it is so LARGE. But also i think it shows you are serious.
> Been toying around with the idea of getting an aero mega tank that just so happens to be a 6ml tank, so it would be 1 tank a day.
> Been having problems finding replacement coils for the 30s. The good friendly folks at VapeKing said they had boxes of 5 yesterday, so will do that until I commit to a new tank.
> ...



Welcome @CYB3R N1NJ4 
Congrats on the switch to vaping and on joining the forum
Wishing you all the best. 
That MVP is an awesome device!


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (7/8/14)

Thanks Silver. Think I would still be on the smokes if it were not for my MVP!

Been reading some of the other new member posts, granted some older, but was shocked to see that many of our stories are the same.
All smokers, all using starter sets that were not right. I still have a few boxes of green smoke cartridges in a cupboard somewhere!

I thought it was an easy road from here once you decided to Vape only, I realize that a lot of people still struggle daily in kicking the habit. 
Seems like this forum is a good place to be when those times hit for the support of fellow vapers who have experienced this before and are able to share their struggles.

Look forward to growing stronger in this community and one day become the inspiration that most of you already are to newbies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> I thought it was an easy road from here once you decided to Vape only, I realize that a lot of people still struggle daily in kicking the habit.


 
I'm into my second month now for vaping.
That after 20+ years of pack+ per day.

It's STILL not easy.
Only one checmical in stinkies are addictive, but after pumping that quantity of 6000+ chemicals into your body for 20+ years... your body rebels a bit when you just take it away.

I still wake up shivering. But my Aerotank Mini gets me through it!
My wife isn't doing quite as well as me, but I'm sure we will get there!

Good luck to you, and welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (7/8/14)

Thanks for the encouragement.
My wife isn't taking it too well either. She saw all my attempts at vaping and grabbed one of my older "rejected" models and tried it. I now know from experience that what you Vape with also determines how you will adapt and persevere. When I bought my MVP I also bought her an itaste CLK! vv. It is far better than anything I originally attempted to Vape on when I started... And its pink! 
She has now progressed from 2 or 3 drags a day to 100% vaping in the evenings when she gets home. She still smokes at work though for now. 
I believe as I read in another post by Silver on quitting smoking, hardware and liquids have a lot of influence. She has become fond of ry4, mainly because its the only one that doesn't make her cough. I told her of the flavours that I saw from just B, a strawberry mint , and she seems eager to try it. 

As much as we need the support of those here, it actually means a bit more when you get the support at home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

